# Cannot find Cutler Hammer 100 amp breaker for 3 meter enclosure



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

call the 800 number and give them the numbers off the guts


----------



## AgentElectric (Feb 16, 2011)

*100 amp house panel beaker found*

Thanks, WL but the C-H rep talked directly to the factory and claimed that the number he gave me was correct.
I did go back and disassembled the unit and I found and photographed the proper Catalog # and passed it on. Local C-H distro HAS this breaker IN STOCK. Me thinks he is not the "switch-gear" expert claimed to be.
So, all is well with an apology for not recognizing the original cat #. It is sitting at will call.

Thanks for reply, and anyone who viewed my question.

Rick


----------

